# Worth of an unopened 1970s bottle of Tom Collins?



## bdp31770 (May 10, 2017)

I apologize if this isn't the right place for this. I know there are people who collect opened and unopened liquor bottles, though I'm having a hard time finding the value of this. Any suggestions are appreciated. 


note - Thanks Spirit Bear for pointing out this is from the 1980s.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (May 10, 2017)

UPC Barcode labels are a 1980s-now thing.


----------



## nhpharm (May 11, 2017)

Sadly something like that would have no value to a spirits collector.  They are looking for rare or valuable spirits of different kinds whereas this is just a cheap drink mix (non alcoholic?).


----------



## botlguy (May 11, 2017)

There are stranger things than someone collecting such items but I don't know of any. Way too new for my collecting taste and I don't drink such stuff. Good luck finding some answers.
Jim S.


----------



## bdp31770 (May 12, 2017)

Thanks for the replies everyone!


----------

